# Vapemix vendor?



## KZOR (25/3/18)

Has anyone ever ordered from this vendor?
Interested to try some of their flavors but afraid it is the same as other locally branded ones.

https://vapemix.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/3/18)

KZOR said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from this vendor?
> Interested to try some of their flavors but afraid it is the same as other locally branded ones.
> 
> https://vapemix.co.za/



hi, tried their cherry tobacco, it was really cheap, my review is "it sucked"

just my opinion

cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (25/3/18)

I would be weary with that shop. Especially their batteries. I see its still sold for R99.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Adephi said:


> I would be weary with that shop. Especially their batteries. I see its still sold for R99.


I see they're still selling very "well-priced" batteries. A word of warning to anyone that thinks they're in for a bargain, follow @Adephi 's link before you decide to pull the trigger on anything on that site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/18)

@Chukin'Vape 
@Rude Rudi 
@Strontium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/3/18)

@KZOR - you mean these guys? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-18650-sold-for-r75-please-dont-buy-them.t38710/#post-547473

The concentrates look very similar to Clyrolinx. I dunno the quality tho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @KZOR - you mean these guys? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pink-18650-sold-for-r75-please-dont-buy-them.t38710/#post-547473
> 
> The concentrates look very similar to Clyrolinx. I dunno the quality tho.



I think i would rather go for clyrolinx cause i know what im getting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/3/18)

What they said...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/3/18)

I've tried a few of their juices...please don't put your tastebuds through it, its not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

KZOR said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from this vendor?
> Interested to try some of their flavors but afraid it is the same as other locally branded ones.
> 
> https://vapemix.co.za/



@KZOR Did you see that they have something called Boeretroos Coffee?
I'm going to order from them - I'm always willing to try new vendors or new juice.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @KZOR Did you see that they have something called Boeretroos Coffee?
> I'm going to order from them - I'm always willing to try new vendors or new juice.


You're braver than I am @Hooked .

With the whole battery saga they showed that they were prepared to dish out sub-standard products regardless of the consequences. As you know, a venting battery can be very dangerous, and they weren't too bothered about it.

Who knows what corners were cut to make the juice and/or concentrates that they are selling. Personally, after seeing the battery fiasco I certainly wouldn't inhale something that has come from people with this perspective.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/3/18)

What @Stosta said. I would steer clear of this "vendor"


Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

Stosta said:


> You're braver than I am @Hooked .
> 
> With the whole battery saga they showed that they were prepared to dish out sub-standard products regardless of the consequences. As you know, a venting battery can be very dangerous, and they weren't too bothered about it.
> 
> Who knows what corners were cut to make the juice and/or concentrates that they are selling. Personally, after seeing the battery fiasco I certainly wouldn't inhale something that has come from people with this perspective.



@Stosta Oh I didn't know about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

Stosta said:


> You're braver than I am @Hooked .
> 
> With the whole battery saga they showed that they were prepared to dish out sub-standard products regardless of the consequences. As you know, a venting battery can be very dangerous, and they weren't too bothered about it.
> 
> Who knows what corners were cut to make the juice and/or concentrates that they are selling. Personally, after seeing the battery fiasco I certainly wouldn't inhale something that has come from people with this perspective.



@Stosta Oh I forgot about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/18)

Yeah im not willing to take the risk with them especially after the way they handled the matter.

There solution to the battery issue was to raise the price of the batts to R100 because R75 was too suspect.

No thank you. I will pass

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (26/3/18)

Batteries aside, DIYers want disclosure. The recent Inw issue, in which they reformulated without telling anybody, is a prime example. Some mixers have now stopped developing with Inw as a result.

DIYers are also punctilious about brand. When we buy a strawberry flavour, we want to be sure that it's not TFA Strawberry Ripe rebottled under a different label. Vapemix is one of three local lines which all have vanillas called Gold, Moirs and Toffee. Are these the same flavour mixed to different strengths, mixed with different carrier liquids, tweaked/reformulated slightly to eliminate DAAP or whatever? Until we know, I will avoid them.

I could buy all three brands of Vanilla Moirs (for example) and test them myself to determine if they're the same or not. But why would I? I have no recipes for Vanilla Moirs, the recipes I have call for Shisha Vanilla, FA Classic/Bourbon, TFA Vanilla Swirl, DIYFS Holy Vanilla, and so on. I don't see a reason to step outside the known brands because there is no doubt surrounding them. Holy Vanilla is not rebottled Vanilla Swirl, and there aren't three American brands that all have a Holy Vanilla. So I can buy them with confidence that they are discrete and proprietary flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

